# Cabinet Wiring Question



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got an Avatar 2x12 cab running parallel at 8ohms. I would like to change the wiring so it is two single 16ohm inputs. This way, I would be able to run both speakers at 8ohms with two cables out of my head or I could just run one of the speakers at 16ohms. The cabinet is wired exactly as shown on the left below (with two little jumper wires between the jacks) and the two jacks are already on the cab. Can I simply remove/sever the two jumpers between the jacks to achieve this? (I should note that the outputs from my head are parallel.) 

I've done quite a bit of reading. Some people say that this impossible because the jack plate is conductive (metal) and therefore, there might be issues with the ground.

This may be _Wiring 101_, but there seems to be so much confusion online. I figured I'd draw this diagram up and at least it would serve as a more reliable resource for people who might be trying to do the same in the future.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Um... ok, not THE MR KNOWS IT but...

If the output of the amp is already 2 in parallel, cutting the lead between speakers should not affect it, if you run both speakers as shown in the pic on the right.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Keeper! So you're saying I should to be good to go with this method?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Well... I am only applying logic. I would still give it the afternoon/evening for the older wiser heads to look in and thwat me on the head LOL.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Ha ha. Yeah. I know what you mean. Thank you nonetheless!

I messaged Avatar directly as well and this is what they (immediately) came back with:

_"yes if you cut the two short little wires from jack to jack, you can end up with 16 ohm stereo. If you are using the same amp on both jacks, it should be OK but yes, if you were going to use two different companies amps on each jack, then there may be an issue with the metal plate conducting signal from one to the other jack. The easy solution to ensure that you can't possibly have any problem is to go the the hardware store and buy four nylon washers..3/8s inch hole and put one on each side of both jacks to completely isolate them from the metal plate...then you can't have any problem no matter what amps you're using. Also, you can get a double pull double throw switch and use that to be able to join, then separate the jacks if you want to go back and forth from stereo to mono...just an FYI...let me know if you need anything...THANKS...dave"_

I've always heard they have excellent customer service at Avatar. Now I've experienced it myself!

I think I'll do the nylon washer thing just to be safe.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, that makes total sense to me now. Great response too!! No idea where to suggest on the nylon the only place I have see it by parts is at Home Depot in the carousels in the fasteners aisle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

If they're mounted through the plate you might need more than just washers to make sure the jacks don't touch the plate. The threads on the jacks can still touch the plate where it passes through the hole. You can get collared washers specifically meant to deal with this situation. Not sure if the hardware store would carry them.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> If they're mounted through the plate you might need more than just washers to make sure the jacks don't touch the plate. The threads on the jacks can still touch the plate where it passes through the hole. *You can get collared washers specifically meant to deal with this situation. Not sure if the hardware store would carry them.*


*Greenbacker*...If you can't find anything at the hardware store, I'll try our local electronics store. 
They stock a lot of that type of stuff...might just have what you are looking for.

PM me .....if you want me to look at the local store.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

iaresee said:


> If they're mounted through the plate you might need more than just washers to make sure the jacks don't touch the plate. The threads on the jacks can still touch the plate where it passes through the hole. You can get collared washers specifically meant to deal with this situation. Not sure if the hardware store would carry them.


Hey Ian. Thanks for the response. Yeah. I considered that as well. But if, as Keeper said, the circuit is ultimately going back to the head, it's going to ground there anyway, right? (I'm asking, not telling. Clearly I have a lot to learn in this department.) And if I am using just one speaker at 16ohms then the ground mightreach the other (unused) speaker but as long as the hot wire doesn't, I should be fine, right? This stuff confuses me.



greco said:


> *Greenbacker*...If you can't find anything at the hardware store, I'll try our local electronics store.
> They stock a lot of that type of stuff...might just have what you are looking for.
> 
> PM me .....if you want me to look at the local store.
> ...


Thanks Dave. That is super generous of you! I think I'll be alright though.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

If you're using just one amp, no nylon washers are necessary and running two speaker outs from the amp will be fine. As far as that goes, the nylon washers probably wouldn't be an issue with 2 separate amps either as long as their grounds are the same.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Greenbacker said:


> I've got an Avatar 2x12 cab running parallel at 8ohms. I would like to change the wiring so it is two single 16ohm inputs. This way, I would be able to run both speakers at 8ohms with two cables out of my head or I could just run one of the speakers at 16ohms.


I'm not sure what you mean when you say you want to run two cables from your head. Does the amp have two totally independent stereo 8 ohm channels? Or does it merely have two speaker output jacks?

If it just has two output jacks, splitting the speakers is unnecessary. Two 16 ohm speakers wired in parallel in a cab results in a total load of 8 ohms. Two 16 ohm speakers plugged into two jacks on an amp that are internally just connected together ALSO results in an 8 ohm load! You would not set the amp's impedance switch to 16 ohms with both speakers plugged in, regardless of whether they are strapped together in the cab or connected with two cables to the amp.

If you do indeed have a true stereo amp then excuse me, I'll just go back to sleep!

WB


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your help!

@WildBill: The reason I would want to have two separate outputs is so that I could also choose to isolate a single speaker (for recording) since the two speakers are different (G12H30 & Blue Alnico) For the most part, I'll be running the cab at 8ohms with both speakers and two cables out from my head, but I want the option of running a single speaker with one cable at 16ohms as well.

Anyway, I've done it and it seems to be working perfectly.


----------

